# Tests



## cathco (Nov 5, 2002)

Hi Peter

I've had blood tests for infections eg chlymidia etc which all came back clear, but my partner has not had this test -just a wash and swim. Do they detect any possible male infections in the wash and swim or should he also have had a blood test please?

Many thanks

Cath


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Cath,

No, the wash and swim simply assesses sperm function. If there are any other concerns about infection in your partner please discuss it with your physician who may take blood or swab samples.

Regards,

Peter



cathco said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I've had blood tests for infections eg chlymidia etc which all came back clear, but my partner has not had this test -just a wash and swim. Do they detect any possible male infections in the wash and swim or should he also have had a blood test please?
> 
> ...


----------

